
Bitcoin believers: Why digital currency backers are keeping the faith - uladzislau
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/economy/currencies/bitcoin-believers-why-digital-currency-backers-are-keeping-the-faith/article17840246/
======
IvyMike
There's a mini-mall near my house where I often eat lunch. Tucked in a corner
is a newstand that usually has free local real estate listing magazines.

Last time I was there, I noticed a new free magazine in the rack:
[http://ybitcoin.net/about/](http://ybitcoin.net/about/)

